# Accès à distance avec iCloud et TimeCapsule



## LossId (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, comme beaucoup j'ai installé iOs5 hier soir et activé mon compte iCloud. De plus j'ai acheté une TimeCapsule très récemment.

J'ai donc, deux questions :
1/ Comment ce connecté à son Mac via Internet quand on active l'option de iCloud ? J'ai tous mes logiciels à jour (Lion, iOs, ...)

2/ Comment accéder depuis Internet (avec un iPad ?) sur le disque de ma Time Capsule ?

Merci à vous, je ne trouve rien avec Google.

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Time Capsule, iCloud, Internet, il est ici clairement question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## LossId (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour l'accès sur le mac, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ailleurs il s'agit de la même chose qu'en local mais en passant par Internet... Donc de manières totalement transparente. Cool !


Concernant la Time Capsule, personne ?


----------



## LossId (14 Octobre 2011)

145 personnes et rien ? :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (16 Octobre 2011)

malheuresement, je n'ai pas la réponse... par contre; je serai très intéréssé de connaitre comment avoir accès au disque de la time capsule via icloud.. si ce n'est pas possible, est-ce possible avec d'autres sites; ou logiciels?


----------



## LossId (16 Octobre 2011)

yann.tarouilly a dit:


> malheuresement, je n'ai pas la réponse... par contre; je serai très intéréssé de connaitre comment avoir accès au disque de la time capsule via icloud.. si ce n'est pas possible, est-ce possible avec d'autres sites; ou logiciels?



Pour le moment je n'ai aucunes réponses... Par iCloud, je ne pense pas... Ni par logiciel d'ailleurs...

Enfin, je me demande si c'est pas le même principe qu'avec iCloud et le 'Accéder à mon Mac'. Si il faut avoir _son_ Mac pour ce connecté, l'intérêt est plus que limité.


----------



## Splafi (17 Octobre 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas que vous. Dans l'utilitaire air port qui gère ma Time capsule dans l'onglet Mobile me pour utilisé la fonction Accès à distance. Je rentre l'adresse mail en me.com ainsi que mon mot de passe crée avec icloud et la time capsule me renvoie le message suivant impossible de ce connecter a votre conte mobile me.
De plus je precise que j'ai bien cocher la case accès à mon mac sur le panneau de configuration de icloud.
Comment utilisé cette fonction ( Accès à mon mac ) ? 

Merci de vos réponse.

Cordialement:
Splafi


----------



## LossId (18 Octobre 2011)

Meme les modos sont à la rue et ne peuvent répondre ?
Ou c'est MacG qui veut vendre plus de bouquins ? 


Plus sérieusement, j'ai pas avancé... Je reste connecté au cas où quelqu'un peut aider, à moins que je trouve la solution.


----------



## pasta_power69 (19 Octobre 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas, personne n'a de solution ? C'est forcement possible vu que c'était un service que proposait MobileMe !

Merci


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2011)

l'accés à distance à Time Capsule a disparu sur 10.7, et j'espère bien qu'il s'agit d'une absence provisoire en attendant la mise à jour du firmware des bornes.


----------



## LossId (20 Octobre 2011)

ficelle a dit:


> l'accés à distance à Time Capsule a disparu sur 10.7, et j'espère bien qu'il s'agit d'une absence provisoire en attendant la mise à jour du firmware des bornes.



Ah beh on pouvait chercher... Merci pour ta réponse, en espérant que ça rentre dans l'ordre...


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2011)

j'ai dit 10.7, mais je pensais bien sur à 10.7.2 et icloud


----------



## LossId (20 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux dire que c'est dispo en 10.7 et plus en 10.7.2 ? :/

Et oui avec iCloud...


----------



## Kriskool (31 Octobre 2011)

J ai eu APPLE au téléphone qui m'a bien confirmé l'impossibilité de se connecter à Time Capsule depuis internet avec iCloud. C'était un service Mobile Me qui disparaitra donc certainement avec Mobile Me.


----------



## alinghi (3 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'y arrive, mais qu'avec mon Iphone pas encore trouvé avec le mac. C'est avec cette application http://www.stratospherix.com/products/netportal/

En gros, il faut l'IP fix de la freebox ; le nom de la time capsule ; dns domaine sufix "local"; le port 445 ouvert et y a une histoire de smb

Je sais pas trop mais ça marche avec mon Iphone !! Donc si qq un a une solution avec le Mac je suis preneur.


----------



## drs (3 Novembre 2011)

Dans un 1er temps, l'accès à la TC n'a pas disparu avec 10.7.2 (voir capture). Il suffit d'autoriser le partage de fichiers via WAN.

Ensuite, pour l'accès au mac, on ne coupe pas à la configuration de la TC, en ce qui concerne le mappage de ports.
Car que je sache, MobileMe n'existe plus. Il faudra donc qu'il y ait une maj de la TC pour que ca fonctionne de manière intuitive.


----------



## atomisback (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 


j'ai un macbookpro et une time capsule branchée sur mon modem castelnet numéricable.

je souhaite accéder à ma time capsule par internet mais je suis vraiment pas très fort en informatique... du coup l'accès par wan, je sais pas ce que ça veut dire et encore moins comment le configurer !!! est ce depuis le macbook pro ? sur les paramètres du modem ? de la time capsule ? 

help !! si vous avez un tuto je suis preneur.

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2011)

Le problème c'est qu'il faut connaitre l'adresse IP de sa box internet, puis tout un tas de paramètres.

Avec MObileMe, ces infos étaient envoyées automatiquement vers des serveurs Apple et rediffusées de façon transparente pour les utilisateurs, aux Macs et iDevices autorisés.

Apple a supprimé ce service lors de la migration de MObileMe vers iCloud. Donc sauf à être un bon connaisseur et à faire ces paramétrages à la main à chaque fois (avec le problème que l'adresse IP est variable car attribuée par son fournisseur d'accès à chaque connection), il n'y a pas de solution

Encore un service de moins avec iCloud dont on veut nous faire croire que c'est une evolution par rapport à MObileMe!!!!



pour ceux que cette suppression gêne, n'hésitez pas en le faire savoir sur la page de feedback d'iCloud

http://www.apple.com/feedback/icloud.html


----------



## ficelle (14 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> pour ceux que cette suppression gêne, n'hésitez pas en le faire savoir sur la page de feedback d'iCloud
> 
> http://www.apple.com/feedback/icloud.html



Salut remy...  coup de gueule envoyé !


----------



## ecosmeri (11 Février 2012)

LossId a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voilà, comme beaucoup j'ai installé iOs5 hier soir et activé mon compte iCloud. De plus j'ai acheté une TimeCapsule très récemment.
> 
> ...



bonjour suite à la dernière mise à jour des borne je relance le sujet car on peut désormais associer un compte icloud


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2012)

ecosmeri a dit:


> bonjour suite à la dernière mise à jour des borne je relance le sujet car on peut désormais associer un compte icloud



Même si on est resté sur MacOS X 10.6 voire antérieur???


----------



## ficelle (13 Février 2012)

la bonne nouvelle... dommage que ma borne soit morte pendant les fêtes de fin d'année...


----------



## ecosmeri (14 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Même si on est resté sur MacOS X 10.6 voire antérieur???




Partage de disque sans fil.

Time Capsule fonctionne aussi parfaitement en tant que disque dur sans fil, que vous ayez un Mac ou un PC. Il se configure en un rien de temps : vous bénéficiez ainsi dun disque dur en réseau qui vous permet de stocker et de partager tous types de fichiers. Si vous utilisez un Mac équipé de OS X Leopard ou dune version ultérieure en étant abonné à MobileMe, ou si vous utilisez Mac OS X Lion en étant abonné à iCloud, vous pouvez même accéder aux fichiers du disque dur par Internet.5


voici la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour le moment. qui n'est pas trop mal et qui fonctionne
http://mactuto.yourme.net/t2-se-connecter-a-sa-time-capsule-via-internet


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2012)

ecosmeri a dit:


> Partage de disque sans fil.
> 
> Time Capsule fonctionne aussi parfaitement en tant que disque dur sans fil, que vous ayez un Mac ou un PC. Il se configure en un rien de temps : vous bénéficiez ainsi dun disque dur en réseau qui vous permet de stocker et de partager tous types de fichiers. Si vous utilisez un Mac équipé de OS X Leopard ou dune version ultérieure en étant abonné à MobileMe, ou si vous utilisez Mac OS X Lion en étant abonné à iCloud, vous pouvez même accéder aux fichiers du disque dur par Internet.5
> 
> ...



Donc à la fin de MobileMe en juin, les utilisateurs de SnowLeopard perdent cette fonction d'accès au disque de la TimeCapsule depuis l'exterieur via Internet


----------



## alinghi (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
C'est possible depuis la sortie du nouveau Firmware 7.6.1. 
Voir ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3486?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je l'ai fait et ca fonctionne. Même avec un partage de connection entre Iphone et Macbook (chez freemobile)

voila !


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

alinghi14 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est possible depuis la sortie du nouveau Firmware 7.6.1.
> Voir ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3486?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...



D'après la technote il faut MacOS X 10.7.2 minimum et Utilitaire Airport 6.0 (lui aussi nécessitant Lion....)
donc comme je le disais plus haut, pour ceux qui sont restés sur Leopard ou SnowLeopard, fin juin ce sera mort pour eux, alors que ça fonctionne parfaitement actuellement....


----------



## ecosmeri (26 Février 2012)

merci beaucoup


----------



## AlexZen (8 Mars 2012)

De peur de mal comprendre, Acces à mon mac est utile pour les personnes qui ont un portable et qui sont en déplacement.

Sinon pour l'instant avec des appareils ios (iPad, iPhone) il est impossible d'accès au contenu de sa Time Capsule. C'est çà ?



PS : je parle bien entendu en dehors de son réseau local.


----------



## ecosmeri (9 Mars 2012)

Enfait acces a mon mac permet d'acceder a un autre ordinateur ou a la time capsule a partir d'un autre reseau que ton reseau local. 

L'acces a la time capsule a partir de l'iphone n'est pas disponible que ce soit a partir de ton propre reseau ou non. ( du moins a ma connaissance, si quelqu'un a une methode pour le faire merci de partager)


----------



## aupatx (13 Mars 2012)

Voici un petit tuto réalisé avec la dernière mise à jour de la Time Capsule et OS X 10.7.3 :

http://www.ipatx.eu/acces-timecapsule-exterieur-internet/


----------



## Lskadrille (16 Février 2013)

Pour l'accès des iPads ou iPhones sur le réseau local, avec FileBrowser ça marche du tonnerre. Il suffit de donner son adresse iP et le mot de passe d'accès au disque.


----------

